# NJ insurance for rideshare is unaffordable, Geico is dropping my policy in Sept. What do u have?



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been driving for Uber and Lyft in a Bama lease through Uber. I had so much trouble finding insurance initially, every time any mention of ridesharing was mentioned, the insurance quote process ended. I tried State Farm on the advice of a member, they quoted me a $650/month policy.

So I went to Geico, no mention of Uber, $208/month. After a month, I got a call from Geico informing me that my policy will not renew, because Bama leasing is associated with Uber. They told me if I showed proof that I quit all ridesharing, and got rid of my new car, they'd insure me again.

Basically, if I can't find affordable insurance I'm finished with this little experiment; if Uber keeps paying NJ drivers poverty wages, rideshare in NJ is officially dead.

What do my fellow NJ drivers use? Especially those who also have a Bama lease (most importantly- it's a red flag).


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Well there’s your problem. Bama leasing. Get out of it and lease a new car with a dealer.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

$200 down, I have a new car with bad credit, and automatic deductions for the lease cost from my Uber earnings.

Can't beat this, and can't get a lease otherwise.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

StOOber said:


> Uber keeps paying NJ drivers poverty wages, rideshare in NJ is officially dead.


You certainly are singing a different tune since our last discussion on fares. Good luck to you.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

McLovin said:


> You certainly are singing a different tune since our last discussion on fares. Good luck to you.


The insurance is the clincher. You can't pay $1300 a month for your car and make any real money, you'd have to drive 80hrs a week.

I still stand by that this is an Uber problem, not a passenger problem to take out on them we choose to do this.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been loving lyft as a supplement the pay is way better. Keep both on, prefer Lyft over Uber, take whatever comes.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Get out of the lease, go to carfax with $1000 and take their bad credit financing. Or go to a buy here pay here lot, just ensure you run an autocheck (not carfax) prior to purchase.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

I have no issue with the lease, I enjoy my brand new car, it's the insurance. Don't have $1000.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

StOOber said:


> I still stand by that this is an Uber problem, not a passenger problem to take out on them we choose to do this.


Ooookay then. I guess you still need some more uber driving experience to see the overall picture. I thought maybe you finally saw the light.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

McLovin said:


> Ooookay then. I guess you still need some more uber driving experience to see the overall picture. I thought maybe you finally saw the light.


You have a terrible attitude and misplaced anger.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

StOOber said:


> I have no issue with the lease, I enjoy my brand new car, it's the insurance. Don't have $1000.


How much is your lease monthly?


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you know about this program? It's Enterprise and Uber. It covers the car and insurance. It's in NJ too.

https://www.enterprise.com/en/business-car-rental/uber/locations.html


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

StOOber said:


> You have a terrible attitude and misplaced anger.


I don't know if it is so much misplaced as it is misdirected.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Hunh, another drop by Geico, who would have thought?


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

I wouldn't lease a car for Uber **** no, Excuse my french. If anything I would buy a 2008 vehicle for dirt cheap, insure it and make $4/hour but hell no Uber isn't even worth *that*. They deserve nothing more from me. I used to make nice living back over a year ago but now it's a cesspool. I don't understand how America permits this company to keep operating. I hope Uber in NJ dies. Leave it to those taxi/limo companies. Where it belongs. Because at least as a limousine driver I made almost $3000/month in 240 hours. That's $12/hour I keep in my pocket.


----------



## KanadianKicker (Jun 6, 2016)

Farmers insurance offers ride sharing friendly policies in New Jersey.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

*"Ooookay then. I guess you still need some more uber driving experience to see the overall picture. I thought maybe you finally saw the light."*

This is very, very good advice. Get out of your lease, even if it cost you some money. You are digging a giant hole here. Think about a real job.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

If Erie insurance operates in NJ, try them. I had been with GEICO and when they found out about the ridesharing they sent a nastygram saying they would not renew my policy when it expired. Paying about $30 more per month for the Erie, but I specifically asked - and was specifically told rideshare is OK as long as you insure the car as being for business use.


----------



## StOOber (Mar 19, 2016)

kevink said:


> If Erie insurance operates in NJ, try them. I had been with GEICO and when they found out about the ridesharing they sent a nastygram saying they would not renew my policy when it expired. Paying about $30 more per month for the Erie, but I specifically asked - and was specifically told rideshare is OK as long as you insure the car as being for business use.


How much a month? Down payment?


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I pay about $157 a month for two cars, one of which is used for ridesharing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

StOOber said:


> not a passenger problem to take out on them we choose to do this.


I can not disagree with you, there. The passenger does not set rates or make policy. Uber offers the service, the passenger takes advantage of it, or not, as he chooses.



limepro said:


> Or go to a buy here pay here lot


They take almost anyone and have plenty of 2009-2012 Camry on their lots. Those cars are just fine for doing UberX (,,,,and this comes from someone who really does not like the Japanese-badge buggies). You will pay a jacked-up price with jacked up interest, but, odds are that it will be far less than what you now pay. You will not need full coverage, either. In fact, odds are that you could get away with State Minimums on the liability.



kevink said:


> If Erie insurance operates in NJ, try them.
> 
> Paying about $30 more per month for the Erie,
> 
> rideshare is OK as long as you insure the car as being for business use.


I have Erie. I was amazed at the rates that I pay. It is far lower than what I expected. As another poster to this topic has pointed out more than once, Erie and James River (Uber's carrier) are held by the same company. I do wonder if this has anything to do with Erie's reasonable rates.

You do tell the agent that you want the policy for Uber and Lyft. As I understand it, Erie writes the endorsement specifically for TNC work. The language may vary state-to-state, depending on regulations and laws, but it does appear that it is designed for the TNC driver.


----------

